# On my Christmas List .



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

:beercheer:
http://images.hammacher.com/PopWindows/Default.aspx?uq=z12373&rnd=1403033480970


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

That's pretty slick. I do feel sorry for the bilge pump. In the water, I'm guessing it runs constantly but from its land journeys, it probably has all kinds of sand and dirt to churn through its impeller.


----------

